# Star Spangled Banner



## Blake Bowden (Feb 28, 2009)

I love the Gaithers and their rendition...

[video=youtube;YvokMUIdn88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvokMUIdn88[/video]


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 28, 2009)

Call me old fashion but I still get a tear when I hear the Star Spangled Banner and proud of it. 
I hope we never forget the men and women that have given there parishes blood for the country.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 25, 2011)

This is a group of now, young ladies, at the time, 2 were 6 years old, 2 were 8, and 1 was 9, almost 10 Listen and tell me if this is not totally awesome. Called the Cactus Cuties...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKCVS57j284


----------



## JTM (Feb 26, 2011)

as long as we're talking about tingly songs...

[video=youtube;V84STSWVp3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V84STSWVp3g[/video]


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 26, 2011)

Celtic Woman, Amazing Grace with BagPipes..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsCp5LG_zNE&feature=related.

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------

Celtic Woman, Danny Boy....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DquA6KyHTos&feature=relmfu


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 1, 2011)

While I love the Star Spangled Banner....Amazing Grace by the Black Watch gives me a tear every time!

[video=youtube;C6H1AjTRU3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6H1AjTRU3A&feature=related[/video]


----------

